# I Don't Want to Work



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

I have always been treated poorly and disrespected at every workplace.

I resigned from my previous job 2 months ago because my boss treated me poorly.

I am now anxious to find another job. I don't want to deal with being treated poorly again. It is soul crushing.

But I have to work.

The solution would be to win the lotto (lol). I would volunteer 2 or 3 days a week though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe you could get a job working from home OP? That would be less stressful.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There's self-employment too. Or cut work down to half time... should be possible to support yourself on 20 hours a week even at your country's minimum wage, especially easy if you find subsidized housing.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yep. Most companies treat their employees like garbage. My boss isn't bad but my company is run by a cabal of corporate thugs. They treat people without any dignity or respect. We're just numbers to them.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

There's some truly awful jobs out there. And on the flipside, there's some really pleasant places to work. Just keep searching until you find a good place.


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul said:


> Or cut work down to half time... should be possible to support yourself on 20 hours a week even at your country's minimum wage, especially easy if you find subsidized housing.


Ah, if only there were subsidized housing. So hard to get into them. Basically a lottery, they hold lotteries for low-income housing applications. From there, it could be many years on the waiting list, if you even make it to the list. Usually need to identify as elderly, disabled, homeless families, and/or veteran. If I could qualify for subsidized housing, that would really be like winning the lottery!


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

melancholyscorpio said:


> I am now anxious to find another job. I don't want to deal with being treated poorly again. It is soul crushing.
> 
> But I have to work.


There may be some resources in your country that can offer employment services. Where I live there is the department of rehab, which assists idividuals with disabilities obtain and maintain employment, attend school. I am currently receiving services from them, and it's been incredibly helpful. Tax dollars go towards these programs because society views helping those with disabilities move forward in life as being a need worth assisting and providing funds for because it benefits everyone, right, if we work. Soul-crushing jobs are unacceptable. A lot of the time it's not the job/tasks, it's the people we work with/for that make work a pain. It's so expensive to live.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

dearestjane said:


> Ah, if only there were subsidized housing. So hard to get into them. Basically a lottery, they hold lotteries for low-income housing applications. From there, it could be many years on the waiting list, if you even make it to the list. Usually need to identify as elderly, disabled, homeless families, and/or veteran. If I could qualify for subsidized housing, that would really be like winning the lottery!


Trying to jump straight into a complex where all units rent as a percentage of your income is quite difficult. But it's not the only way to end up in that situation.

Regular low income housing, which charges you a slightly-below-market rent, isn't always that hard to get here in California (or at least it wasn't, admittedly I've been here 10 years so I don't know if the situation has changed drastically)... especially not at rural development projects (I gather HUD is harder because of high demand and low supply in big cities, although I'm pretty sure the rules are the same). I only had to wait a couple months for both of the subsidized complexes I've lived in, in different towns. There were no requirements other than income being in the specified range. Then, after living here many years and seeing my income fall drastically, I was informed they changed my rent to be a percentage of income ("rental assistance" is what they call that). I didn't ask, the manager just came by one day and told me my rent was suddenly $63 instead of $580. I gather all low income complexes have a certain number of rental assistance slots which they don't publicize and it's up to the manager to decide how to allocate them.

If you currently live in a place with years long waitlists for all low income housing (there was one place I looked in a wealthy suburb close to the city where they told me their waitlist was several years long), then I'd recommend looking at suburbs and ruralish towns. (If you're reluctant because you don't drive, my town of 11,000 has public transit as do some smaller towns.) You don't have to apply in the same city/county where you currently live.

Unfortunately I understand that doesn't help people who can't qualify with 2x rent as income to move in in the first place nor wait years for the rental assistance.


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Paul said:


> Regular low income housing, which charges you a slightly-below-market rent, isn't always that hard to get here in California (or at least it wasn't, admittedly I've been here 10 years so I don't know if the situation has changed drastically)...
> 
> If you currently live in a place with years long waitlists for all low income housing (there was one place I looked in a wealthy suburb close to the city where they told me their waitlist was several years long), then I'd recommend looking at suburbs and ruralish towns. (If you're reluctant because you don't drive, my town of 11,000 has public transit as do some smaller towns.) You don't have to apply in the same city/county where you currently live.


It's LA County - we are ****ed here when it comes to housing. Sorry for the bad words but there is no other way to put it. In my past job I worked with homeless population, so I've seen the struggle. I am glad you have low-income housing. What a blessing. 



> Unfortunately I understand that doesn't help people who can't qualify with 2x rent as income to move in in the first place nor wait years for the rental assistance.


I think they want 2.5x or 3x in some places. It's ridiculous! LOL...I wouldn't mind moving, but not to some racist town (no offense.)


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

dearestjane said:


> I think they want 2.5x or 3x in some places. It's ridiculous! LOL...I wouldn't mind moving, but not to some racist town (no offense.)


My experience was all subsidized places only wanted 2x rent, non-subsidized places almost all wanted 3x. There's potential ways to get around that, though. If you have somebody like a parent willing to co-sign, most of them will let you in regardless of income -- that's how I got my first (unsubsidized) place. Otherwise, if you have a lot of savings, sometimes they'll let you pay a six month lease in advance. A few will just increase your deposit.

Suburban and rural California does tend to be overwhelmingly white and conservative, but at least the low income complexes tend to have a large hispanic segment. And the overt racists waving confederate flags and shotguns are mostly in the isolated little towns that don't have apartments anyway. Don't know if I'd want to live in my county if I wasn't light skinned though, those who aren't certainly stick out. At any rate, there's sites like city-data.com where you can check out the demographics and even political affiliations of towns.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd rather not work either. I don't really mind my job, I just don't like how much of my time it takes up.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Same. I havent had a full-time job in almost four years but I've now run out of money because of it and i am looking for a full-time job. The thought of it makes me want to curl into a ball and never uncurl myself.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't wanna work either!

...stupid morgage!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I want to work, but I don't want a job. When you say in the OP that you'd do voluntary work it shows that you want to do something productive. It is mostly soul destroying working for an employer though


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

When it comes right down to it, most of the jobs in the US are absolutely pointless and a lot that are not could be replaced by machinery. If you want a hint as to what jobs that are necessary, well, the latest pandemic gave us a hint into what is considered essential workers - often they were the lowest of paying jobs 🤣

I don't blame you for not wanting to work, I don't blame most people for it. We live in a society that embraces this very weird notion of what work is, and ultimately it comes down to a very antiquated notion of hierarchy. A lot of the jobs in the US are absolutely pointless. I for one, welcome a period in the future when UBI is the standard, and people work more if they so desire to.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bull****_Jobs
crazy video on it:





An even better video on it:





Essentially, most of the jobs we are performing in the US today are absolute BS. They are unnecessary but held on to due to a very strange and lingering cultural belief. They do not produce anything, outside of providing people a function that is not necessary as well as is undesired.

Again, I don't blame you for not wanting to work. When there is no satisfaction in what you do, when you see it as absolutely pointless and unnecessary, there is definitely a reason to question it. Hopefully, we will eventually let go of these views we have grown fond of, that really amount to nothing more than unnecessary traditions passed on by our forefathers that have become more of a hinderance.

Until such a time comes, we will all just have to clench our teeth and take it up our rear while we wait for the rest of the world to catch up, unfortunately. The weird thing is, that most of these BS jobs pay more than the essential jobs out there.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I relate. I'm used to bullies and manipulators. I haven't mixed with "normies" since 2016 and they were ****ty. The last time I had a job interview the boss didn't even want to turn around to greet me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's hoping that the future robot world will enable us to either work or not depending on whether or not we want to. I wonder sometimes if that is an impossible dream.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Imagine being born into wealth.. 😒 never having to worry about anything.


----------

